# Important Thanksgiving tip from the ASPCA!



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Turkey Day

"A little bite of plain turkey is usually OK for pets, ASPCA experts say. If you decide to feed your pet a nibble of plain turkey, make sure it’s boneless, well-cooked and doesn’t contain fat or gristle, says Dr. Louise Murray, Director of Medicine at the ASPCA Bergh Memorial Animal Hospital. Don’t offer your pet raw or undercooked turkey—it could contain salmonella bacteria."

Just wanted to make sure you're all aware :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Buahahahaha! That's funny....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you, I better let Mollie and Windy know. I think they forgot they're meant to get sick.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL. I demand to know who these "experts" are.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Heh heh.....:wink:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha don't you worry ASPCA, my dogs have turkey necks waiting for them in the freezer for their own thanksgiving feast! :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Well cooked indeed. I'm glad they're so knowledgeable. Not.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder!! Raw turkey! Heaven forbid a carnivore eat raw turkey!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Hehe I thought you'd all appreciate that :biggrin:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

That's pretty funny xD

Although I would guess free-feeding kibble, and letting them have raw turkey could turn into a bit of a cannonbutt disaster? So at least in that sense (clearly it's not the way they mean it) it's not really such bad advice?

Not that any of us have anything to worry about ;P


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh NO! I've fed Ania raw turkey several times this week! She MUST be sick! She's been running around the house a lot, and she keeps trying to "play" with us (this must be doggy sign-language for "I'm DYING!!!!").

Also, her teeth are amazingly white. But I must be confusing that with rabies foam!! Does salmonella make you foam at the mouth too?!?!? 

Oh man. What HAVE I done?!?!?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Turkey Day
> 
> "A little bite of plain turkey is usually OK for pets, ASPCA experts say.


Oh good, cause that's what I plan to do. Well, more than a little bite but if a little bite won't hurt, I'm sure a little pound won't hurt either. Whew! Glad the ASPCA says it's ok!



RachelsaurusRexU said:


> If you decide to feed your pet a nibble of plain turkey, make sure it’s boneless, well-cooked and doesn’t contain fat or gristle, says Dr. Louise Murray, Director of Medicine at the ASPCA Bergh Memorial Animal Hospital. Don’t offer your pet raw or undercooked turkey—it could contain salmonella bacteria."


What!?!?!?!!? Oh those poor, poor wolves who sneak in to farms and steal chickens and turkeys....all these years, they've been subject to salmonella and bones....OH THE HUMANITY! Why hasn't anyone stopped this madness? Doesn't anyone care? Buncha wolf haters!



RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Just wanted to make sure you're all aware :tongue:


Thank YOU. I plan to give a stern talking to some farmers. How dare they raise such dangerous animals!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Know what's really funny? I saw an article on their site about people feeding homecooked and raw diets. So why are they totally dismissing a bit of raw turkey here?! Weird.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh no! I missed this post and just gave my dog the raw neck and organs from our Thanksgiving turkey. What should I expect:biggrin:

Just kidding! Jody gets raw turkey a few times a week. She's still ok except for the white teeth, diminished output, gleaming coat, and lack of smell.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

ROFL!!! ASPCA... so funny....


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

LOL! I just opened up my email and saw that. I was about to start a post on it but it looks like you beat me to it!! :biggrin:

Speaking of ASPCA, I also saw this on their site:

"Please note: Do not give your pet raw eggs. Raw egg white contains avidin, an anti-vitamin that interferes with the metabolism of fats, glucose, amino acids and energy."

Anyone hear anything about this?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Know what's really funny? I saw an article on their site about people feeding homecooked and raw diets. So why are they totally dismissing a bit of raw turkey here?! Weird.


ASPCA | Raw Protein in Pet Diets

Is this the article you are talking about? Where do they get their facts? Reading this article makes me nervous about feeding raw, even though I know my fears are unfounded.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> ASPCA | Raw Protein in Pet Diets
> 
> Is this the article you are talking about? Where do they get their facts? Reading this article makes me nervous about feeding raw, even though I know my fears are unfounded.


I found it in a google search a few days ago, I can't seem to find it now. 

Don't be nervous! It's all a bunch of poppycock!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> ASPCA | Raw Protein in Pet Diets
> 
> Is this the article you are talking about? Where do they get their facts? Reading this article makes me nervous about feeding raw, even though I know my fears are unfounded.


I wouldn't worry about it. The article they mentioned was published in 2001, which means whatever study it was based on is way over 10 years old. I couldn't find any of their 'facts.' 

Dogs were designed to hunt and eat other animals, which usually have E. coli and Salmonella in their natural intestinal flora. People tend to humanize things too much. I bet if people had vultures as pets, they would be feeding them cooked and processed foods too...


----------



## hbwright (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd love to stick around and feed more but I'm off to the E-vet to rid my dogs of poison I've infected them with. Gasp!!!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Guess the means the raw turkey I fed mine back in October when we had our Thankgiving (Canadian) should of killed them


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Turkey Day
> 
> "A little bite of plain turkey is usually OK for pets, ASPCA experts say. If you decide to feed your pet a nibble of plain turkey, make sure it’s boneless, well-cooked and doesn’t contain fat or gristle, says Dr. Louise Murray, Director of Medicine at the ASPCA Bergh Memorial Animal Hospital. Don’t offer your pet raw or undercooked turkey—it could contain salmonella bacteria."
> 
> Just wanted to make sure you're all aware :tongue:



LMAO!!!! I had a good chuckle


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

My dogs have been eating a lot of raw turkey lately...I guess I should be expecting them to fall over dead soon, eh?


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> "Please note: Do not give your pet raw eggs. Raw egg white contains avidin, an anti-vitamin that interferes with the metabolism of fats, glucose, amino acids and energy."
> 
> Anyone hear anything about this?


If you fed nothing but raw egg whites all the time, yes, this would be true. However, the biotin in the raw egg yolk counteracts the avidin. And I don't know about you, but I don't feed just raw egg whites. My pups get the whole egg (shell and all). It would be useful for the ASPCA to give the whole story on eggs, but I guess that would be too easy.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

slightly off topic, but slightly on topic also..

when can I start adding raw eggs to their diet? I am new in the transition.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> slightly off topic, but slightly on topic also..
> 
> when can I start adding raw eggs to their diet? I am new in the transition.


i waited until they had been introduced to everything else...others don't and their dogs are fine.

mine are a pain....so everything is a drama....

they get eggs once a week now and we're nine months in.....

'course, if you really want them to fart up a storm, mix that egg with a smelt and some tripe...LOL


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> slightly off topic, but slightly on topic also..
> 
> when can I start adding raw eggs to their diet? I am new in the transition.


I actually gave my dogs eggs before I'd switched to raw. About once a week I'd just crack the egg, crumple up the shell, and mix it into their kibble. So for my dogs, eggs weren't really a big deal. Feed sparingly (probably no more than once or twice a week) and with meats that have already been introduced, and you shouldn't see any issues.


----------

